# What To Do?



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello all, I have been sneeking around here for a few months now and am comitted to become a new Outback owner. I want to start by saying that I appreciate the wealth of information all of you have provided. I just placed my order for a new 26rs in the havana color Monday 3-28-06. My sales person assured me that they would recieve the TT late April. After sitting down with their finance person he indicated that they would not order the unit until the loan was approved. As of today Thursday 3-30-06 the loan is approved and they placed the order. I asked that they give me an ETA on the unit and the finance person informed me that the unit will not be in for 10-12 weeks. That puts me well into summer before we will have the chance to enjoy the unit. What to do? I am fairly upset with my experience so far at the local dealer. Any suggestions? Do I wait or look for a different color that is currently avaliable? Thanks all!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and good luck on your purchase.....

If you tell us where you are located it might help us find one fo you.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off welcome to the group
If your heart is not firmly set on the Havana color
I would ask about one that they have on the lot now
I don't know if I could wait that long
Keep us updated

Don


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Welcome to the site and good luck on your purchase.....
> 
> If you tell us where you are located it might help us find one fo you.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary, I am new so I will be making alot of these kind of mistakes. Ooops. I live in Sacramento California. I have done the basic searches via the Keystone web site for additional dealers but have not found any with tha havana interior in stock or currently on order with a shorter time frame delivery. We would be willing to go for the Desert Rose color but have had a difficult time finding one of those also. My next concern is if in fact I find a Desert Rose it seems most have been sitting on the lot since last summer and like our local dealer, the units are towed around from show to show and have had a ton of people through them. Thanks again Gary, I hear you are one of the most helpful around! I am sure I will be needing your expertice soon. Randy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the site and good luck on your purchase.....
> ...


It all depends on how soon you want it....

A new demo type model still has the full warranty from the time YOU take delivery...no matter when it was made.

Any issues are still covered.

The Havana interior is replacing the Desert Rose, so you will need to choose which you really want.

Steve


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers! OVTT

I have a 26rs on order from Lakeshore RV. I was able to get the havana style and will be picking it up from the end of April. It's a long drive for us (800 miles)but we'll make it a fun weekend getting our new rig and save the $1.20 a mile fee.

You should check out there web site. I actually found there best price on Ebay.

Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome OVTT to Outbackers, we are also in Ca. You may have already tried Alpine Rec in Morgan Hill, but if not give them a try. they hade a pretty good selection of Outbacks two weeks ago. Hope this helps. Again welcome aboard.

Rob


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

FridayYet? said:


> Welcome to Outbackers! OVTT
> 
> I have a 26rs on order from Lakeshore RV. I was able to get the havana style and will be picking it up from the end of April. It's a long drive for us (800 miles)but we'll make it a fun weekend getting our new rig and save the $1.20 a mile fee.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I just spoke with Cindy (i believe) and she indicated that havana was not due in until June. I was initially told by my local dealer that havana would be in by late April as well. Now that I have given them a large deposit they are saying July. I really dont mind the Desert Rose if I can get a current model soon. I would be willing to wait 4-6 weeks for havana but thats the longest I would be willing to wait.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

And4togo said:


> Welcome OVTT to Outbackers, we are also in Ca. You may have already tried Alpine Rec in Morgan Hill, but if not give them a try. they hade a pretty good selection of Outbacks two weeks ago. Hope this helps. Again welcome aboard.
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]96885[/snapback]​


Thanks! I actually had money down on a Desert Rose at Alpine but later discovered that it was a very early 06' that did not have the Cabinet space in the master bedroom and a different style cabinet in the bunkhouse.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Did you find out if they would be getting any others in? Also I believe there is a dealer in Reno NV. Hope it helps.
Rob


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

And4togo said:


> Did you find out if they would be getting any others in? Also I believe there is a dealer in Reno NV. Hope it helps.
> Rob
> [snapback]96897[/snapback]​


I have not tried Reno. Thanks! Oh and they do not have any on order. It seems everyone is telling me 10-12 weeks. Ouch! That would definately eat into the camping season. Its looking like desert rose. Does anyone out there no of one?

Thanks, Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

OVTT Welcome to Outbackers.com action

My .02 on this, it sounds like you really want Havana interior not desert Rose. Yes we all can't wait for spring to go camping but a few more weeks won't kill you either. You live in So Cal so you can camp year round. I'd wait the 10-12 weeks now vs kicking myself every trip for years that I didn't wait for the Havana.

Bill.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> OVTT Welcome to Outbackers.com action
> 
> My .02 on this, it sounds like you really want Havana interior not desert Rose. Yes we all can't wait for spring to go camping but a few more weeks won't kill you either. You live in So Cal so you can camp year round. I'd wait the 10-12 weeks now vs kicking myself every trip for years that I didn't wait for the Havana.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill, although I am in Nor Cal with one of the wetest March's in history, I get your point. I am killing myself over this one. I am the type to regret things after the fact if I dont do it right the first time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site and congrats on your decision to get an Outback!!

I say you should grab a cold beer (or more) this Saturday and hunker down with your computer and goggle Outback dealers withing say 1000 miles. You might have a bit of a drive, but that only sucks one way. On the way back you'll be pulling an Outback and then its CAMPING!!


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome to the site and congrats on your decision to get an Outback!!
> 
> I say you should grab a cold beer (or more) this Saturday and hunker down with your computer and goggle Outback dealers withing say 1000 miles. You might have a bit of a drive, but that only sucks one way. On the way back you'll be pulling an Outback and then its CAMPING!!
> [snapback]96955[/snapback]​


I like your style!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Did you try East Bay RV in Concord Ca? They have a pretty good selection of outbacks.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

rustbuckett611 said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all, I have been sneeking around here for a few months now and am comitted to become a new Outback owner. I want to start by saying that I appreciate the wealth of information all of you have provided. I just placed my order for a new 26rs in the havana color Monday 3-28-06. My sales person assured me that they would recieve the TT late April. After sitting down with their finance person he indicated that they would not order the unit until the loan was approved. As of today Thursday 3-30-06 the loan is approved and they placed the order. I asked that they give me an ETA on the unit and the finance person informed me that the unit will not be in for 10-12 weeks. That puts me well into summer before we will have the chance to enjoy the unit. What to do? I am fairly upset with my experience so far at the local dealer. Any suggestions? Do I wait or look for a different color that is currently avaliable? Thanks all!
> ...


Congratulations to you as well! Can you please pass on contact info for Mike Thompsons. Were are they located? From what I have read in other posts it appears as if Keystone has or is producing the havana color currently, therefore dealers who previously had them on order should be recieving them in the time frame you are expecting. I guess I just missed the order on this batch by a few days?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Hello all, I have been sneeking around here for a few months now and am comitted to become a new Outback owner. I want to start by saying that I appreciate the wealth of information all of you have provided. I just placed my order for a new 26rs in the havana color Monday 3-28-06. My sales person assured me that they would recieve the TT late April. After sitting down with their finance person he indicated that they would not order the unit until the loan was approved. As of today Thursday 3-30-06 the loan is approved and they placed the order. I asked that they give me an ETA on the unit and the finance person informed me that the unit will not be in for 10-12 weeks. That puts me well into summer before we will have the chance to enjoy the unit. What to do? I am fairly upset with my experience so far at the local dealer. Any suggestions? Do I wait or look for a different color that is currently avaliable? Thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We also wanted the Havana interior. The dealer called the factory rep and was told it would be around END OF MAY/THE FIRST OF JUNE before the 26RS was available in Havana. We opted to take the Jasmine that was sitting on the lot.


----------

